# HULU lockups often



## aniehues (Feb 11, 2016)

Almost everytime I use HULU it locks the whole box up and a reboot is required. It plays the first portion, commercials, locks up. This same thing happens over and over no matter what I watch. HBO, well... worthless since it doesn't work with Xfinity or DirecTV ID's. The major providers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've used Hulu a lot and haven't seen this issue. Although I have a commercial free account, so maybe it has something to do with the commercial transition?

As for HBOGo... Blame Comcast. They're the ones that approve which devices are allowed to authorize using their service. Every other cable company in the US has approved TiVo, just not Comcast. As for DirecTV... TiVos don't even work with their system so they have no reason to approve TiVos for use with their credentials.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I've used Hulu a lot and haven't seen this issue. Although I have a commercial free account, so maybe it has something to do with the commercial transition?


I have the regular HuluPlus account, the one that used to be commercial free, but isn't anymore.

I have yet to see a commercial when viewing on my Roamio Basic, or Roamio OTA.
I see the placeholders for them, but never see the actual commercials.

Watching on my Roku, I get 3-4 commercials every break, everytime.
Pretty sure I always get commercials on my FireTV Stick as well.

Now that I've spoken of this in public, I'm expecting to see commercials the next time I watch anything.

Also, I've never had Hulu lock up on any of my Roamios either.

ETA: Just realized I was in the Bolt forum, not the Roamio.

phox


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't get the lockup problem with Hulu (knock wood), but I get the annoying problem where shows that I have a OnePass for when Hulu suddenly disappears from the options, even though the show is available on Hulu. Take Seinfeld for instance. Just yesterday, they all appear as no longer available on Hulu when listed in My Shows on the Bolt. But go to Hulu and there it is. Weird.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I couldn't find "You, Me and the Apocalypse" on TiVo either even though it's available via the Hulu app. Their data is obviously not 100%.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I couldn't find "You, Me and the Apocalypse" on TiVo either even though it's available via the Hulu app. Their data is obviously not 100%.


TiVo's OnePass listings for streaming services are often slow to update but they're particularly awful for Hulu shows. I laughed when I saw a preview bar tile advertising 11.22.63 on Hulu recently; I clicked it and looked at the OnePass episode listings and it only showed the first weekly episode being available when in actuality there were already three week's worth of episodes on Hulu.

TiVo OnePass: Give us a couple weeks and we'll provide you with reliable listings!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> TiVo's OnePass listings for streaming services are often slow to update but they're particularly awful for Hulu shows. I laughed when I saw a preview bar tile advertising 11.22.63 on Hulu recently; I clicked it and looked at the OnePass episode listings and it only showed the first weekly episode being available when in actuality there were already three week's worth of episodes on Hulu.
> 
> TiVo OnePass: Give us a couple weeks and we'll provide you with reliable listings!


I questioned that on a Tivo forum and they said it could take up to 48 hours. Not quite.

I'm not sure why it doesn't search on the fly. I tried using a OnePass for Hulu versions of the Daily Show. It never caught up, even over weekends.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe they gt their data for these services from Tribune, just like the TV data. That's probably why there is a delay.


----------

